# Chris here is some pretty ones..



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

Turned the two on the right yesterday. thought i would show you my turning's. now heading to the shop to do your Honey pot closed in south west color. Rick


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice work Rick!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Those are awesome! Do you do any engraving on them? Personalizing maybe, that sort of stuff.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Whew.... love em all, Rick! Look forward to getting that one you're doing for me. GREAT WORK!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rick not only does nice work but they are quality calls also. If you all haven't been to his website you need to check it out.
rrcalls.com if I'm not mistaken.


----------

